# The Pacers’ Odd Recipe for Near-Undefeatedness



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Though they have won 12 games this season and lost just one, the Pacers have rarely been dominant for any full 48-minute period. In fact, in 13 games, they have led at the half just three times.
> 
> So instead of running roughshod over the competition all game long, they have generally followed an eerily repeatable recipe for success.
> 
> ...


http://www.eightpointsnineseconds.com/2013/11/the-pacers-odd-recipe-for-near-undefeatedness/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That was almost exactly the Bulls' recipe for winning 72 in 1996. Soul-stealing 3rd quarters were their specialty.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd like to see a breakdown of how many more minutes the starters play together in the second half vs. the first. 

We seem to make better adjustments to our strategies in the second half than we ever have before. I don't think Vogel has ever been good at changing things up in the past, could it be a McMillan thing or we are just getting better?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

First Half minutes for all Indy starters:

Hill - 16.6
Lance - 16.5
George - 16.4
Hibbert - 15.6
West - 14.3

Second Half minutes for all Indy starters:

George - 20.2
Lance - 18.1
Hill - 16.0
West - 15.5
Hibbert - 14.1

5-man Units for starters only:

First Half - 8.9 minutes
Second Half - 9.2 minutes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> First Half minutes for all Indy starters:
> 
> Hill - 16.6
> Lance - 16.5
> ...


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

one of the biggest reasons for the great success (i believe) is the vastly improved bench. we now have a bench that we can put in and it is no longer a case of how long can we leave them out there before they dig the starters an inescapable hole?
we have 2 capable backup points and a pf that can hit those midrange jumpers and add that mahinmi is playing his best ball this year and it makes a tremendous difference.
our bench is perfectly capable of hanging with many teams starters and sticking it to their benches.
usually by mid-way through the 3rd, the other team is getting gassed and we pull away.
that is what i have been seeing at least.


----------

